# unavoidable cardio



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

gday gents.. so i have a slight problem on my hands..

today i agreed to take one of my female friends for a 30 min run thursday lunch time and sunday arvo in order for her to lose a couple of kilos. she already trains but can't shed a few pounds off her belly and bum. i wasn't hesitant to agree to take her for a run  . she has been a very good friend of mine for years so i can't say no i can't run after agreeing i would..

anyways.. so a new client i just took on board tonight wants me to run with her... 3x a week for 30 mins. mon, wed, fri.. she only wants to do this for a few months as she is going back to the army in sept.

i can't turn her down and say "no i can't run with you" to either of them, so what do i do?

5x 30min cardio sessions are surely going to slow down my progress in gaining muscle.. i assume it is a matter of having to eat a lot more than i already do (which is ~4000cals a day)..

is that the only answer or will this affect my gains?

*EDIT* oh in addition to that.. i do cross country mountain biking every saturday (all day) with my 2 best mates and that in itself is hardcore cardio.. especially the stuff we do. i do that for about 5 hours with 2 breaks in between.

i also occasionally do rock climbing (which is more strength than cardio) but thought i would add that as well.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

can you get them to run together (with you) at the same time?

Just make sure you get the calories in mate.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

nope.. i keep personal and business life very private from each other.. it got mixed together once .. ended up with me and a client dating, things not working out and had to quit my job.. so these days i don't let either interfere with each other!

not to mention my friend lives a good 45 min drive away from my work (only 15 mins from me)

only thing i guess i can do is eat more?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Whack them on a treadmill mate and let them run while you stand there and monitor the :bounce: sorry I mean progress


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> Whack them on a treadmill mate and let them run while you stand there and monitor the :bounce: sorry I mean progress


lol!! love it.. nice one. wish i could mate!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Choose the best looking


----------



## -1stHssr-Batesy (Aug 20, 2007)

Aftershock said:


> monitor the :bounce:


HAHAHAHA


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

if you are outside have a small fold up bike for your car or BMX and ride alonside them

this allows you to do speed work and inertvals and obviates the necessity to run with them

or stick them on a tread mill

or hve them do laps, or have cones and do HIIT or fartlek work

fcuk running with clients all day


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

toxictoffee said:


> if you are outside have a small fold up bike for your car or BMX and ride alonside them
> 
> this allows you to do speed work and inertvals and obviates the necessity to run with them
> 
> ...


i usually do fartlek or HIIT for that reason.. but these ones specifically asked to go running with them.. ill see what i can do. but cheers mate.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

they want you to run or want you to go running

if they want you to run have them pay your more if you dont want to do it

if they want you to go running with them, use a bike

my dad used to pace me out on the moped when i was a cyclist to do the same as he couldnt ba ****d/didnt have the energy day in day out

OR simply accept thats your jobn and crack on taking in more calories if you want to grow and resting more


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id bet you will lose muscle if you do that.

Men that do alot of cardio tend to have lower testosterone levels.

If they want the flab off, resistance training or cross training would work better.

More fat is burned during rest this way.

I know alot of people that want to lose weight and do the cardio deal, but I dont think that is the best approach.

Diet controls most everything, some slight modifications in diet will burn more calories.

For instance 35 grams of fiber would end up burning 250 calories.

Dont know how many calories that would burn on your run but for me at some very good intensity I would burn that in about 17 minutes on the cross trainer.

Just a simple thing like that would save you 17 minutes just by swapping foods around.

A gallon of ice water burns 150 calories due to the body taking energy to warm that water up, or replace the heat loss from the ice water.

Adding the fiber and ice water would equate to around 400 calories a day after around 9 days you would have lost a pound of body weight, or just over 3 lbs a month which in my mind is perfect.

Add in a little cardio or lower your calories by just 100 and at the end of just one week you will have lost a pound.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

But what about metabolism? some peoples have nuclear metabolism while other's put fat on just looking at food.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ALake said:


> But what about metabolism? some peoples have nuclear metabolism while other's put fat on just looking at food.


That is my point, diet controls weight, not cardio.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

> Men that do alot of cardio tend to have lower testosterone levels.


It's true but cardio at first raises test (if your not doing it before) but as you do it reguarly it lowers it. I think the intensity will play a big factor as our body's are designed for sustained walking not running (think hunter gatherer). What I never saw is why though. Running also releases cortisol so it's a double whamy. Finnaly and I'm sure you know this running uses glycogen not fat as it's fuel source so why bother with it, just educate them if they want to do it for fat loss. If they want to do it for endurance your stuffed as that is the one thing running is good for.......... preparing you to run.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

both are training for fitness / endurance as my friend is already pretty small. surely if i simply replace the calories burnt during the run on top of my diet i shouldn't lose any?? apart from the testosterone levels dropping..

im really worried about this as it is unavoidable as mentioned.. however the army client will only be training for a few weeks... so that shouldn't be too bad.

just spoke to my friend and im not gonna run with her anymore.. but still gonna give her some advice etc.

now i just gotta get rid of this client


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

We all eventually will have to make a choice between career and training. If I were you I'd just aim to maintain mass and keep kcals high and when your PT comittments are less get stuck into some mass building.

you on cycle at present? If so, personally speaking I can get away with quite a lot of cardio whilst still adding size. As Hacks said before diet is key. Mind, we're all different.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> It's true but cardio at first raises test (if your not doing it before) but as you do it reguarly it lowers it. I think the intensity will play a big factor as our body's are designed for sustained walking not running (think hunter gatherer). What I never saw is why though. Running also releases cortisol so it's a double whamy. Finnaly and I'm sure you know this running uses glycogen not fat as it's fuel source so why bother with it, just educate them if they want to do it for fat loss. If they want to do it for endurance your stuffed as that is the one thing running is good for.......... preparing you to run.


Unless your striving to maintain quite a lot of muscle mass then running would burn more total kcals of which more total kcals would come from fat, though I would consider that running is high impact and mixing with other modes of exercise would be beneficial too. Also, BMR would stay elevated for longer after the higher intensity exercise.

Lower intensities would use a greater % of fat kcals over glycogen though burn fewer total fat kcals. Imo walking only has benefits only for i) the lesser trained individual ii) the dieting BBer low on carbs and maybe also using thyroid meds and GH which shift the fuel focus more heavily towards fat.

The main disadvantage for our man here is that he will use a little protein as fuel during the two runs (cortisol is released triggering gluconeogenisis). This is likely to come from muscle tissue.


----------

